# Magellan Sportrak Color



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne oben genanntes GPS zur Spotauffindung (Angelgewässer) nutzen.
Habe die Sprache, Land usw. eingestellt und das Gerät im Garten getestet.
Der Empfang war hervorragend und der "Fix" ging sehr schnell.
Nun habe ich die Kartenansicht eingestellt und einen Marker gesetzt,
genannt "Home" und ein Symbol vergeben.
Dann bin ich ca. 20 Meter von der Stelle weggegangen und habe die Goto
Funktion zu diesem Marker gewählt.
Das komische ist nur das sich das kleine Dreieck (meine momentane Position)
bei einer Entfernung von 20 Meter gleich auf dem Markerzeichen befindet.
Verwende ich jedoch den Kompass finde ich die Stelle auf den Meter genau wieder.
Dann wird mir auch alles genau angezeigt (Richtung, Meter usw.)
Sollte das so sein oder ist an meinem Gerät noch etwas verstellt.
Schön wäre es auch wenn man auf dem Gewässer die Kartenansicht
ausblenden könnte und nur dieses kleine Dreieck (Positionspfeil) hat

Komme da einfach nicht weiter und bin euch für jede Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

@T.C,
du musst dir mal den Masstab vorstellen, unter dem dein Gerät die Position anzeigt. Da sind 20m ne Winzigkeit und der Punkt kann nicht erkennbar vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt liegen. Zumindest kann es das Gerät nicht anzeigen.
Eine Kartenanzeige auf dem Wasser wirst du eh nicht haben, weil du in diesem Gerät keine See- bzw. Gewässer-karten laden kannst. Da ist dein Bildschirm eh nur mit Hintergrundfarbe hinterlegt und du siehst dein Positionsdreieck.
Ich hatte mal ein SporTrak Color und das mit der fehlenden Möglichkeit der Seekarteneinspeisung und der Speichererweiterung hat mich dazu gebracht, das Gerät wieder zu verkaufen.
Die Kartenansicht müsste aber in den Einstellungen auszuschalten sein.
Das geht ja bei fast jedem GPS

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Seid wann kann der sportrack color keine Seekarten. 
Dafür gibt es die bluenav um seekarten zu laden.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

sorry Lachsy,
ich hab mich nur falsch ausgedrückt. Es gibt nicht die Möglichkeit, die Seekarten direkt von Speicherkarte ins Gerät zu laden, das habe ich gemeint.
Du musst die Karten immer über nen Computer aufs Gerät laden.
Ausserdem sind die BlueNav Karten schweineteuer.
Ich persönlich hab jetzt das iFinder Pro von Lowrance und würd es nimmer hergeben. Die Nautic-Path Karten dazu sind genauso gut und kosten einen Bruchteil der BlueChart Karten. Ganz abgesehen von den Gerätekosten!!!
Das alles zusammen mit der fehlenden Speichererweiterung macht das SporTrak Color für mich in Norge unbrauchbar bzw. luxuriös teuer für das, was man geboten bekommt.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo

erstmal vielen Dank #h 

Ich möchte das Gerät erstmal nur für Seen verwenden (Großraum Lüneburg)
Die Karte bekomme ich schon weg, sind noch andere Bildschirme vorhanden.
Siehe auch Seite 19.
http://www.magellangps.com/assets/manuals/SporTrak_color_1_de.pdf
Nur damit komme ich nicht so wirklich zurecht.
Brauche ich nun vielleicht noch weitere Software?

Hatte mir das ganze bissel einfacher vorgestellt|kopfkrat


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

weitere Software brauchst du nicht, du kannst mit dem Gerät und der vorhandenen Basiskarte prima navigieren.
Was genau ist denn dein Problem? Womit kommst du nicht zurecht?
Gib mal deine Problemchen etwas genauer an, dann können wir dir besser helfen.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				Kleinfischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @T.C,
> du musst dir mal den Masstab vorstellen, unter dem dein Gerät die Position anzeigt. Da sind 20m ne Winzigkeit und der Punkt kann nicht erkennbar vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt liegen. Zumindest kann es das Gerät nicht anzeigen.
> Gruss Kleinfischfänger


 
Hallo

Wird wohl stimmen #6 

war gerade mal zum testen unterwegs.
Habe eine Markierung auf freier Fläche gesetzt (Marker) und mit einem Stein gekennzeichnet.
Dann habe ich mich etwas weiter entfernt und die GOTO Funktion benutzt.
Lag dann bei 120m und habe sehr gut wieder an diese Stelle gefunden, auch mit der Karte.
Geht sehr gut wenn man zoomt, man sieht dann wirklich nur noch den Positionspfeil mit der Linie.
Dann habe ich diese Stelle nochmals mit den PKW angefahren.
Jedoch war hier die Abweichung wesentlich größer (10m).
Liegt das vielleicht an der Abschirmung oder Geschwindigkeit?

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

die Wiederholgenauigkeit der meissten Geräte liegt zwischen 3m und 15m.
Die Regel sind so 7-10m, die 3m werden meist nur bei besten Bedingungen erreicht.
Je mehr Satelliten erreichbar sind, umso genauer ist deine Positionsbestimmung, ideal wären 12 oder 14 Satelliten, je nachdem, wieviele dein Gerät empfangen kann. 
Noch genauer könnte man Positionen bestimmen, wenn das EGNOS endlich in ganz Europa verfügbar wäre, aber das kann noch dauern.
Bis dahin müssen wir mit dem WAAS der Amis vorlieb nehmen.
Das geht aber auch nur mit Geräten, die dieses Korrektursignal nutzen können.

Also, verlass dich nicht auf den Meter genau auf die GPS-Geräte, des geht ned!! Eine gewisse Toleranz muss man in Kauf nehmen.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo

Dann ist es wohl so okay und wird mir ausreichen.

Vielen Dank für die super Infos #6

Gruss


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Thorsten , der Sportrack ist schon ein schönes teilchen, habe ihn ja selber, bei uns ist er zwar nur notreserve zum kartenplotter, aber es macht spaß mit ihm zu handtieren 

@kleinfischfänger

ja war mir klar das er kartenmodule nicht stecken kann  Im gegensatz zu unserem Standart horizon ist die komplette bluenav künstig 
Aber er braucht normalerweise doch 3 satelitten um die position zu bestimmen, da macht er doch ne dreieckspeilung, wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## afischi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Moin,

hab das Sportrac Color incl. Bluenav seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Reicht völlig zum navigieren. Wenn du noch "direct route" dazu hast kannst du
es sogar als Autonavigation nutzen.
Gibt es übrigens grade bei http://www.awn-shop.de für 199,95 .
Einzig bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist das Display schlecht lesbar.

Gruss


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

ein GPS-Gerät braucht mindestens drei Satelliten, um eine Peilung vornehmen zu können und einen Fix zu erstellen.
Je mehr Satelliten empfangen werden, umso genauer arbeitet das Gerät.
Die BlueNav Karten sind gegenüber meinen Nautic Path Karten von Lowrance schweineteuer. Bei den NauticPath Karten kostet komplett Nordeuropa (Nordeuropa: kompl. Norge, Nord- und Ostsee, Niederlande, Schweden, good old Germany usw...) gerade mal 249Öhre. Stell dir die Gebiete mal aus den BlueNav Modulen zusammen, da kannste ein paar Scheine mehr für ausgeben.
Und die NauticPath sind genau so detailliert und präzise, wie alle anderen Kartenmodule. Nur eben günstiger. 
Und mein iFinder Pro hat grad mal 149Euro gekostet, da kostet ein SporTrak Color mehr als das doppelte.

Gruss und Petri Heil
Kleinfischfänger


----------



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hi Afischi

genau da habe ich das Sportrak her.
Nur leider hat AWN Shop keine Drehhalter, KFZ Stromversorgungskabel und Schutztasche mehr da.

Vielleicht geht ja auch eine passende Halterung + Tasche vom Handy?

Muß mal schauen.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

ne kleinfischfänger, als auslaufmodell kostet er gerade noch 199 €

KFZ Ladekabel war bei meinem dabei 

Halterung vom handy geht schlecht , wenn du ihn dabei laden willst, weil der Anschluss ja auf der rückseite ist. Höchstens ne universal Handy halterung.
Als Tasche nur zum transport haben ich eine universaltasche vom bloedmarkt, ohne sichtfenster, Wieso auch das gerät ist Wasserdicht  und gummiert.
wenn du willst mache ich gleich mal ein foto von meiner tasche


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

MoinMoin!

Das Color ist gerade bei AWN für 199€ zu haben 

für alle die gern eines hätten.


----------



## T.C (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hi Clarissa

Werde morgen mal zum bloe... fahren.
vielleicht gibt da ja noch diese Tasche?






Viele Grüsse


----------



## Jirko (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

moin kleinfischfänger #h


> Bis dahin müssen wir mit dem WAAS der Amis vorlieb nehmen...


egnos läuft im grunde genommen schon relativ stabil, daher wird das ST color auch meist die korrektursignale der geostationären für´ne egnos-peilung verarbeiten können > ist jedenfalls meine erfahrung bei diversen einsätzen meines ST colors. ein kleines naviproblem könnte nur dann entstehen, wenn die egnoskorrekturdaten nicht empfangen werden können, jedoch das waas-korrektursignal, standortbedingt, vom handgerät empfangen wird... in diesem fall kommt es meist zu erheblichen fehlpeilungen, da die strecke der ausgesandten korrektursignale vom geostationären sat für´n waas-empfang nen sehr spitzen winkel durch die ionosphäre nehmen und demzufolge keine exakte standortbestimmung über waas möglich ist! mit anderen worten: wenn bekannt ist, daß die korrekturdaten von egnos nicht empfangen werden können, sollte man(n) generell den waas / egnos empfang deaktivieren, da waas hier in europa in den meisten fällen fehlpeilungen zur folge hat... aber wer weiß das schon im vorab #h


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

hier Thorsten , meine Tasche fürs sportrack

http://img60.*ih.us/img60/299/p10303376qo.jpg

sogar mit minitasche für die akkus 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Servus Jirko,
wie schauts denn da dann in Norge aus? Ist dort in den meissten Gebieten EGNOS verfügbar? Ich war der Meinung, dass EGNOS in Europa noch nicht so sehr weit ausgebaut ist.


Hi afischi, Torsk_RD und Lachy, wie schon gesagt,
hatte ich auch ein SporTrak Color und habe es wieder verkauft, weil mir hauptsächlich der fehlende Erweiterungsspeicher und der Preis der BlueNav Module auf den Magen schlug:v .
Wenn du, so wie ich, oft verschiedene Plätze in Norge anfährst, brauchst du schon fast ganz Norge auf Karte. Die gesamte Nordeuropa-Karte incl. kompl. Norge von Lowrance kostet 249Euro. Stell dir mal die Module von BlueNav nur mal für ganz Norge zusammen und schau dir den Preis an.
Ich denke, das spricht für sich!!

Und mein iFnder Pro hat grad mal 149Euro gekostet:q 
Ist ein super Teil und den Bildschirm kannst mit dem vom SporTrak Color gar nicht vergleichen. Super lesbar, auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung, was man vom Sportrak nicht gerade behaupten kann. Trotz der etwas höheren Auflösung beim SporTrak ist der iFinder Monitor meiner Meinung nach klarer abzulesen.

Wenn du auf den SporTrak eine Karte laden willst, musst du schon die Grösse beachten, weil der Speicher oft nicht reicht. Da kannste dann mit Ausschnitten arbeiten und du musst immer wieder Ausschnitte löschen und neue raufladen, weil zu wenig Speicher da ist. So iss es mir oft ergangen und jeder hat nun mal nicht den Laptop mit im Urlaub dabei, um schnell nen neuen Ausschnitt zu laden.
Des iss beim iFinder halt viel bequemer und einfacher zu handhaben. Karte rein und du kannst ohne wechseln ganz Nordeuropa beangeln.

Im Endeffekt muss aber jeder selber wissen, was er für seine Bedürfnisse benötigt und bereit ist auszugeben.

In diesem Sinne weiterhin allen Petri Heil 
Gruss Kleinfischfänger#:


----------



## Jirko (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

hallo kleinfischfänger #h

solange der testbetrieb läuft, kannst du auch in norge die korrekturdaten erfassen... ich hatte im vergangenen jahr auf dolmøy und in diesem jahr in kvenvær egnosempfang (im september 05 auf vannøya wiederum nicht)... ist also auch regionsabhängig...


> und der Preis der BlueNav Module auf den Magen schlug...


die CD-europe von bluenav beinhaltet aber doch alle 192 vektorisierten seekarten kleinfischfänger  sicherlich nicht in der detailtreue wie die der einzelmodule, aber dennoch in einer nicht zu verachtenden genauigkeit... und kost bummelich € 180 - € 200 #h


----------



## afischi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Moin,
Jirko hat wie immer recht.
In meiner 2004´er Bluenav Version sind alle europäischen Küsten incl. Türkei,
*alle *spanischen Inseln , die Karibik und sogar die Berliner Binnenseen inclusiv.
Bei dem Preis so um 200 kann man auch bei der Detailtreue Abstriche machen.
Alle Teilstücken sind so ausgelegt, das sie aufs Gerät passen.
Fürs Wasser zum orientieren mit dem Gerät reichts und auf dem Rechner
kann man ja z.B. noch Cmap haben und sich ein paar schöne Stellen raussuchen .#h


----------



## T.C (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo Clarissa

War heute bei dem ...Markt
Habe das GPS mitgenommem und alle Taschen ausprobiert.
Waren aber alle von der Höhe nicht ausreichend, oder viel zu groß.
Da war auch eine zu kleine Cullmann dabei... Hat mir aber sehr gefallen. 

Glaube deine dürfte dann wohl die Cullmann 2in1 Mini 200 sein, oder?
http://www.cullmann-foto.de/html/products/taschen/2in1/index.htm

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Thorsten habe gerade in meinen mach der nummer gesucht ist 93591
dürfte nach der PDF die 2in1 Mini 115 sein

passt perfekt, und vorne kanste ersatzakkus packen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## T.C (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hi Clarissa

Werde dann wohl übers Internet bestellen.
Bist wirklich sichi mit der Mini 2in1 115?
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-2in1-Fototasche-von-Cullmann-115-grau_W0QQitemZ7525709543QQcategoryZ31368QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://www.cullmann-foto.de/html/products/taschen/2in1/93590.htm
Sollten eingentlich die Innenmaße sein.
Oder gibt die Tasche von der Höhe noch bissel nach (bis ca.140mm)

Vielen Dank #h 

Gruss


----------



## SuperMario (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo T.C
berichte doch mal - mich würde so eine Tasche auch interessieren.
Danke.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

thorsten sie gibt nach. Es ist ja kein starres material.
laut nummer innen drin ist sie es. 

wenn man das sportrack in die Tasche tut , steht es ebtwas drüber. Aber das schließen ist kein Problem

http://img161.*ih.us/img161/2535/p10303456kx.jpg


mfg Lachsy


----------



## T.C (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo Mario

habe leider noch keine Tasche.
Aber Clarissas Cullmann 2in1 Mini 115 schaut doch sehr passend aus.
Von der Verarbeitung finde ich diese wirklich Top... #6 
Durfte ja schon die 2in1 Mini 110 bewundern.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## T.C (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag. #h 

ich möchte mir für das Sportrak Color noch ein KFZ- Kabel kaufen.
Habe mir auch schon das Handbuch durchgelesen, kann aber zu 
meiner Frage leider keine Antwort finden.
Dient dieses Kabel auch gleichzeitig als Ladekabel, wie z.B. beim Handy ;+ 
Dann Könnte das Gerät mit normalen Batterien ja schaden nehmen.
Oder ist der Betrieb über das KFZ- Kabel separat und es können auch normale
Batterien im Gerät verwendet werden?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist der Betrieb über das KFZ- Kabel separat und es können auch normale
> Batterien im Gerät verwendet werden?


Jo, ganau so ist es. Wenn das KFZ Kbel dran ist und der Stecker im Zigarettenanzünder wird die Stromversorgung über die Batterien deaktiviert. Die können also drin bleiben es passiert nichts. Als Ladegerät funzt das dadurch auch nicht. Wenn du vor hast so etwas zu kaufen dann empfehle ich dir ein kombiniertes Kabel zu kaufen für Stromversorgung und PC Anschluß.


----------



## T.C (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo Jörg

Vielen Dank für die Infos #6 

Wahrscheinlich wurde dieses Thema im Handbuch nicht vermerkt...
Weil nichts passieren kann.
Aber man kann ja auch mal was "überlesen", oder die Unterlagen könnten
unvollständig sein.
Hatte da so meine Bedenken, obwohl ich die Anleitung 2x gelesen habe.
Glaube so ein "Kombikabel" brauche ich nicht.
Möchte das Gerät überwiegend im/ auf dem Alukoffer und im KFZ verwenden.
Habe mir für das GPS einen eigenen Gel-Akku (12V 7,2Ah) zugelegt 
(befindet sich im Koffer).
Sollte man ja ne Weile mit auskommen.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Marlow (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Das Color ist gerade bei AWN für 199€ zu haben
> 
> für alle die gern eines hätten.



ich habs am Auge oder bin zu spät, kann mal einer den Link posten, ich kanns nicht finden #q


----------



## Samyber (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hy,
versuch es mal hiermit

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/


----------



## Lachsy (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				Marlow schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs am Auge oder bin zu spät, kann mal einer den Link posten, ich kanns nicht finden #q




aber sicher dat 

http://www.awn-shop.de/shop/produktdetails/0411497

mfg Lachsy


----------



## andreasm (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Das Sportrack mit der BlueNav kann ich nicht empfehlen.#d #d 
Habe einige Wochen mit dem Support von Magelan "rumgemacht". Habe verschiedene Basiskarten und Firmwarestände probiert. Verschiedene Angelbebiete fehlen viele Tiefen und Untiefen. Am Ende hat mir Magellan eine Mail geschickt, daß "angeblich" an den Karten von BlueNav liegt.

Habe das Sportrak wieder verkauft und mir ein Meridian Color gekauft (ebay).
Das Display ist wesentlich besser zu lesen und auch die Seekartenansicht (Tiefen und Untiefen) werden abgebildet.

Der Praxiseinsatz in Norge war super.

Andreas


----------



## Marlow (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher dat
> 
> http://www.awn-shop.de/shop/produktdetails/0411497
> 
> mfg Lachsy



dank dir habs gefunden #6


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Andreasm: die gleiche erfahrung mußte ich auch machen, hätte ich das vorher gewußt.............|evil: 

ein kartenausschnitt von südnorge wurde sehr detailgetreu angezeigt, super navigation: toll!
hab dann die bergen karte aufgespielt und die details waren nicht da, angeblich ist der speicher im gerät für alle details dieser größeren karte nicht ausreichend: unschön! 

eine lösung konnte mir noch keiner anbieten....

gruß robert#h


----------



## andreasm (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

@Vibra-Zocker
ich  hatte auch gedacht, dass der Speicher zu gering ist. Deshalb habe mir eine kleine Basemap geladen, um Platz im Speicher zu machen. Das erneute Laden brachte keine Veränderung/Verbesserung. 

Ich habe auch viel mit dem Magellan Support telefoniert und getestet.
Meine private Meinung ist, dass der Fehler in der Firmware des Sportrack liegt. Eine neue Firmware ist lt. Magellan nicht mehr vorgesehen. 
Magellan hatte mir zugesichert die BlueNav aufgrund der Fehler für ein anderes GPS freizuschalten.

> Sportrack verkauft > Meridian über ebay gekauft > Speicherkarte freischalten lassen > Seekarte geladen> und siehe da die Tiefenlinien sind da
(im übrigen ist die Datei der Seekarte genauso groß wie beim Sportrack, 

Bestätigt meine Theorie, dass es nicht am Speicherplatz des Sportrack liegt)

(Der Bildschirm des Meridian ist auch besser zu erkennen.)

Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## SuperMario (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo,
ich fahre in 4 Wochen an den Björnafjord (Insel Tysnes) und wollte mir evtl. noch die Seekarte dazu für das SPC besorgen, aber nachdem was ich hier so lese (VibraZocker etc.), habe ich so meine Bedenken |kopfkrat #c |rolleyes ?!?!

Wer kann mir vielleicht dazu noch genauere Info's geben?


----------



## Jirko (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

hallo mario #h

hast du noch keine mapsend CD-europe für dein sportrak? #h


----------



## SuperMario (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Nein, ich habe mir das Sportrak erst vor einem halben Jahr zugelegt und damals zunächst auf die mapsend-CD verzichtet (wegen der dann fast doppelten Kosten |uhoh:  und wollte erst mal 'ne bissel testen).
Jetzt kommt aber sozusagen die Feuertaufe mit Norge und da wollte ich mir die CD evtl. doch noch zulegen, weil ohne ist ja nicht so prall auf den norwegischen Fjorden ... #d


----------



## Jirko (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

hallo mario #h

werd mir die woche mal die karte von tysnes auf´s sportrak laden und mal nen abgleich mit nem bildschirm am PC machen... werde dir dann berichten, ob tiefenlinien etc. auf´m sportrak fehlen #h


----------



## SuperMario (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hey, Jirko, das wär ja einfach super von dir #6 #6 #6 
Vorab schonmal 'nen *dickes Dankeschön* an Dich #h


----------



## ralle (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo mario #h
> 
> werd mir die woche mal die karte von tysnes auf´s sportrak laden und mal nen abgleich mit nem bildschirm am PC machen... werde dir dann berichten, ob tiefenlinien etc. auf´m sportrak fehlen #h




Auf meinen ST werden keine Tiefenlinien angezeigt !
Am PC sind sie feinstens zu erkennen.
Habe momentan die Karte von der Region Tysnes geladen!

stört mich aber nicht wirklich


----------



## SuperMario (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinen ST werden keine Tiefenlinien angezeigt !
> Am PC sind sie feinstens zu erkennen.
> Habe momentan die Karte von der Region Tysnes geladen!
> 
> stört mich aber nicht wirklich


Hallo Ralf |wavey: , 
heißt das, ich könnte das ST auch ohne MapSend CD "nur" zur GPS-Positionsbestimmung von Hotspots etc. nutzen, wenn ich sowieso keine Tiefenangaben sehe #c . 
Dann könnte ich mir die 200 Euronen ja sparen und lieber noch in ein bissel Angeltackle investieren :m


----------



## ralle (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Nein nein

die Seekarte mit allen Tiefenangaben, Untiefen und Seezeichen usw. hast du ja dann auf deinem ST

eben nur die Tiefenlinien nicht


----------



## Jirko (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

...besten dank ralle für deine hüüülfe #6

@mario: schon aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten solltest du mit ner geladenen karte rumshippern, da die markanten positionen wie z.b. flutschären definitiv auf´m plotter erscheinen #h


----------



## SuperMario (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

@Ralle & Jirko: Besten Dank euch beiden #6.

Hatte eigentlich auch vor, mir die CD noch zuzulegen, aber nach den o.g. Meinungen hatte ich so meine Bedenken #c. ... und die Tiefenlinien kann ich ja auch aus der Seekarte ablesen .

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein Tipp, wo ich die MapSend-CD günstig beziehen kann ;+?


----------



## Jirko (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

moin mario #h

einfach mal bei holger (bigtackle.de) durchklingeln, er macht dir bestümmt nen guten boardiepreis... alternativ dazu kannst du´s auch bei herbert vom angelwebshop versuchen #h


----------



## ralle (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hier ev. in unseren Partnershops

http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=shops


oder

http://www.gpsland.de/shop/index.html?target=dept_13.html

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_magellan-bluenav.html


----------



## andreasm (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

ich würde keine 150Euronen dafür ausgeben,
mein Tip:
Kauf dir ne Papierseekarte und scanne das Angelgebiet ein. Danach lädst Du dir GarTrip (freeware) und kalibrierst die Karte. Nun kannst Du mit Gartrip viele markante Punkte auf der Karte setzten. Die Punkte überträgst Du auf dein GPS und die Karte (mit den Punkten) ausdrucken.  
Du hast damit eine super Orientierung und eine Karte mit Tiefenangaben auf dem Boot.



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## SuperMario (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo Andreas #h ,

ich werde das mit dem Programm GarTrip mal ausprobieren und mir dann überlegen, ob ich mir vielleicht doch noch die MapSend CD hole - hab ja noch 4 Wochen Zeit bis Norge. 
PS: Weist du, ob ich damit auch Bildschirmausdrucke von Seekarten Online einlesen kann #c (dann brauch ich nicht extra einscannen) 

#6 Danke aber trotzdem auch an Jirko und Ralf für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Mickipiwi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Hallo kann mir jemand einen hinweis geben wo ich dieses Prgr. Gar Trip Freeware runerladen kann schon mal vielen dank im voraus.#h


----------



## Lachsy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

nix freeware sondern shareware
http://www.gartrip.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Supermario: ohne die tiefenlinien macht das sportrack echt keinen spaß, hätte ich das vorher gewußt.... vor allem weil mir der björna so gut gefällt, das ich wieder hinfahren werde...
die punkte aus anderen karten einspeichern ist nicht sinnvoll. du mußt jedem punkt ein symbol und eine nummer/buchstaben geben. wenn du nun alle schicken punkte wie interessante tiefenlinien etc. eingibst, siehst du das wasser vor lauter symbolen nicht mehr: ich spreche da aus erfahrung|uhoh:  wo solls hingehen,- tysnes?

bis zur nächsten björna tour im okt. wird sich bei mir was ändern,- entweder jemand kommt mit einer lösung des problems oder das sportrack wird bei ebay entsorgt...

@all: welche preislich ähnlichen, aber besseren GPS alternativen gibt es zur zeit/ in zukunft?

gruß robert#h


----------



## andreasm (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

@Lachsy
hast natürlich recht#6 

@ Robert
ich meinte nicht die Tiefenlinien mit Punkten nachzuzeichnen sondern an bestimmten Punkten (Kanten, Untiefen etc.) einen Wegpunkt zu setzen
Mit GarTrip kann man dann auch die Karten mit den Wegpunkten ausdrucken. Mit diesen beiden Sachen (Karte mit Tiefenlinien/ Wegpunkten und GPS mit den Koordinaten der Wegpunkte) hat man eine relativ gute Orientierung. Natürlich sollte man die Anzahl der Punkte nicht übertreiben.

Ich habe mein Sportrack wieder über ebay verkauft und ein Meridian zugelegt. Ich hatte allesdings vorher bei Magellan angefragt, ob ich die Software nochmal für das Meridian freigeschaltet bekomme. Ich will damit sagen, dass Du evtl. die BlueNav weiternutzen kannt und ggf nur die Kosten für das "Tauschhandling" bei ebay hast.

@ Supermario
du musst die Karte im PC kalibrieren, dh. du musst auf der Karte 2 Punkte mit Koordinaten haben (Format JPEG).

Andreas


----------



## SuperMario (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

@Vibra-Zocker: Es geht nach Korsnes (Krossnes). Das liegt genau am Eingang zum Lukksund. Ralle war dort auch schon ein paar mal. Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar gute Tipps für mich :m ?

@Andreasm: Hab am Wochenende schon mal 'n bissel rumprobiert mit der Software. Scheint ganz gut zu sein - es ist nur etwas mühselig, die GPS-Punkte zu übertragen. Werde es demnächst aber nochmal probieren, indem ich mein SporTrak anschließe, dort habe ich bereits einige Punkte hinterlegt. Werde versuchen, die dann in der Software einzulesen und mit 'ner Seekarte zu kalibrieren. Danke nochmal für die Hinweise #6.

@Jirko: Werde diesen Norge-Urlaub erstmal ohne MapSend-CD probieren, auch wenn's vielleicht ein kleines Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Da's aber Familienurlaub ist, werde ich sicher eh' nicht so oft vom Boot angeln und wenn, dann werden alle anderen "sicherheitstechnischen Hilfsmittel" wie Schwimmweste, Handy/Funkgerät dabei sein und Wetterberichte abgefragt .


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Magellan Sportrak Color*

Im lukksund selber sollen sich die größeren dorsche rumtreiben, hat uns ein einheimischer erzählt. seine anderen tips waren zutreffend, nur sind wir wegen unserem sch... boot nicht dorthin gekommen.. r.doppelkorn sagt, an den abfallenden kanten in den björna soll es gut auf leng gehen. 
ich kann dir den 89er berg s/w des grunnas empfehlen. lumbs über 2 bis 7,5 kilo haben wir ausschließlich tiefer als 200 meter gefangen. die köhler waren teilweise sehr empfindlich was gelbe 20er fireline schnüre und 100 g pilker anging. mit 10er fili und 50 gramm taumel pilker konnten sie denn ( eher langsam gekurbelt!) doch nicht nein sagen:q .. ansonsten war das stallane gebiet ( w grunna) mit seinen untiefen gut für köhler. die lengs hatten laichzeit, bis 85 cm, dann war schluß 
im okt. kommen wir wieder#6  
gruß robert#h


----------

